# Wild Camping



## Watersprite (Apr 18, 2018)

Good Morning Folks, New to the site.We have hired a camper van and off on our Travels  with our Dogs :dance:in June. Really Excited First Time in a Campervan.We are looking for advice on Wild Camping in Dumfries and Galloway.


----------



## saxonrosie (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi and welcome, Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::dog::wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Old Git (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello enjoy :welcome::dog::dog:


----------



## Welsh will (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello and :welcome:
Hope you enjoy the experience


----------



## Discokegs (Apr 20, 2018)

What have you hired and where from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 20, 2018)

Welcome.
Take it easy.
Don't try to ne too ambitious,at first.


----------



## Tes (Apr 21, 2018)

Hello :welcome:


----------



## Watersprite (Apr 23, 2018)

*Van*



Discokegs said:


> What have you hired and where from if you don't mind me asking?



 Hi , we have hired a converted Peugeot Boxer called Mr T.


----------

